# Fixing a sign mistake and covering it with gold



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

In one of their recent YouTube videos, Eric and Dave Rhoten suggested a way to fix a sign when you had a problem with carving.

I was almost finished with this sign when I seriously bobbled the letter E in the word Garden. I carved so far into the letter that there was no way a little touch up was going to fix it. Since the sign blank was two boards edge-glued to make a taller board, I didn't want to start over.

Fortunately I remembered the sign repair suggestion and tried the method by using a 1/8" spiral bit to carve a 3/16" depression (rabbet) over the bottom half of the letter. I made it big enough to take out all of the bottom of the letter and close to the letters on each side.

Then I used the bandsaw to resaw a small piece of cedar to about 1/4" thick and trimmed it to fit the rabbet in the sign. With a little sanding around the edges for fit and some glue I had a patch in place. Then I sanded the patch flush with the rest of the letters, redrew the E and re-carved it. You can see how well it worked in the first photo.

Since this is a sign for a friend's memorial garden, I added gold leaf to the letters to give a little more emphasis to the words. No one but me will ever know it was a patch. ... Well, except for you. You will keep the secret won't you?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

repairs are often as difficult or even more so than the original work. When they turn out well, always at least as satisfying as the job itself. 

Nicely done Oliver!!!

great tip


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I can't tell what I can't see!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

great recovery Oliver...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Another outstanding job, Oliver.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good thinking, came out good, no one will ever Know.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good thinking, came out good, no one will ever Know.
> 
> Herb


we do...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Wood filler, furniture color pens, patches, paint, and dark stain have helped me more than once. Wood is fickle, and doesn't always carve like it's supposed to, no matter who's fault it is.

HJ


----------



## dalboy (Jun 12, 2012)

Well done on a great recovery, a bit like making a dutchman repair. I would have not known by looking at the end result either with or without the gold.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice repair Oliver. I love it when someone suggests a solution to a problem. I just finished my first picture frame for my wife. I made a mistake and attached a half inch thick piece to the underside of the frame so the painting would fit. Unfortunately, it was not completely flat and there were some gaps maybe 1/32nd wide. Hardly noticeable. But when I glued up the frame, that small gap showed up as mismatch of the corners of the face. 

Careful shaving with a chisel and judicious sanding covered up the problem. But the lesson is clear, do the frame front first, THEN glue on the piece for the rebate. Someone on here has a signature line about the expert is the one who knows how to cover a mistake.

Now comes finishing.

Man, this woodworking stuff is great.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

your secrets safe with me. Great job


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Nice job Oliver.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*Super Job, Oliver*

Kudos!

Great recovery.


----------

